# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور : عاصفه ترابيه ضخمه تجتاح شواطئ استراليا

## mohamed73

نشرت احدى المواقع الإلكترونية عبر الانترانت من خلال صحيفة ويست  *صور* اقوى عاصفة رملية عاصفة كبرى تحت لمعان البرق تجتاح شواطئ استراليا.
 حيث اجتاحت عاصفة رملية المحيط الهندي  غربي أستراليا مشكّلة جدارا من الغبار وسط المياه مذهلا ومعترضا السفن التي  كانت قرب موقع العاصفة والتقط *الصور* الأسترالي بريت مارتن *صور* الظاهرة  المذهلة ونشرها على أحد مواقع التنبؤ بالطقس في أستراليا عن هذه الظاهرة  الفريدة قال أحد العاملين في مركب للقطر شهد العاصفة لصحيفة ويست  أوستريليان: كانت عاصفة كبرى تحت لمعان البرق، وتلاها كثير من الرعد دون  هطول كثير من المطروأوضح خبير *الأرصاد الجوية* أوستن واتكينز للصحيفة أن ما أظهرته الصور هو *عاصفة رعدية*  ألقت ما حملته من غبار ورمال حملتها من الشاطئ في عرض البحر بعد مرورها من  مدينة “أونسلو الساحلية في أستراليا وقال ستيف بروكس المشغل لموقع بيرث  ويذر لايف إن العاصفة قطعت مسافة 74 كيلومترا وخلقت أجواء غريبة وأضاف أن  لا علاقة للعاصفة ب*الإعصار* المداري ناريلي الذي يتوقع أن يشهده المحيط الهندي وأجبرت هذه العاصفة *الحكومة* الأسترالية على إصدار تحذيرات بعواصف بأمواج بحرية عالية مصحوبة برياح عاتية.

----------


## عصام البرغثي

سبحان الله والحمدلله

----------

